# Higher Quality Locking Caster wheels



## RBarnes (May 22, 2018)

Would appreciate advice on locking caster wheels to use on my woodworking tables. The ones I have purchased from Woodcraft are driving me crazy as they keep coming apart on the nylon/plastic outer layer after using for awhile. There has to be a better quality available, that are not made in China. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Rhombus casters are my favorite. We've got around a dozen sets in the shop. Some were purchased new and have lasted over 10 years. Others were bought used from eBay and they work just as well. None have been damaged or broken in any way.

Bright Finish Rhombus Casters

Search for item number 23055T42 .


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The plastic resins in caster tires become brittle
with age. I've witnessed caster tires on heavy
machines falling off within months of each other
so I think it has to do with the compounds that
keep the "rubber" pliable reaching its age limit.

I had a Shopfox mobile base with bad casters that
broke after a few years. I replaced the front pair
with spare wheels. The machine is about 700 lbs.
I had a German machine of about 1000 lbs. shed
some tires after over 20 years. A Chinese pallet
jack shed one front tire then the other in quick
succession. I bought it used but it was probably 
at least 15 years old when the tires broke off. The
weight of the lifted machine was the straw that
broke the camel's back, so to speak. The object
that broke them is over 1000 lbs.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting about the Woodcraft wheels. I have had them for many years and under heavy tools with no problems. My son has had the same problem you have. My surface is fairly flat and smooth. I also have mine inside in a air conditioned room.


----------



## RBarnes (May 22, 2018)




----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the Fulton casters that Peachtree sells.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Try these guys out. http://shop.servicecaster.com/solid-polyurethane-wheel-casters-s/2183.htm

I have couple sets on equipment here and at work. 700 lb capacity may seem like overkill, but for $25 each that is only $100 while the 100lb ones are $80. More bang for your buck and a serious step up in quality and expected performance.


----------



## RBarnes (May 22, 2018)

> Try these guys out. http://shop.servicecaster.com/solid-polyurethane-wheel-casters-s/2183.htm
> 
> I have couple sets on equipment here and at work. 700 lb capacity may seem like overkill, but for $25 each that is only $100 while the 100lb ones are $80. More bang for your buck and a serious step up in quality and expected performance.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Appreciate all the replies. Just emailed service caster to try to find out the country of origin for the 700 pound castors (I try not to buy anything from China if I can help it - quality standards not very high). Are you using the 4" locking swivel castor with brake - solid polyurethane 700 lbs ones?


----------



## RBarnes (May 22, 2018)

Unfortunately, my Powermatic table saw PM2000 has similar style wheels with the orange outer layer on it's integrated movable castor system. You guessed it, they are also coming apart on the Powermatic just like the ones in the photos above. A little older saw that was made in Taiwan (as opposed to mainland China), but wheels are still poor quality (I have only moved this saw twice and not very far). There has to be a better way…


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

> Unfortunately, my Powermatic table saw PM2000 has similar style wheels with the orange outer layer on it s integrated movable castor system. You guessed it, they are also coming apart on the Powermatic just like the ones in the photos above. A little older saw that was made in Taiwan (as opposed to mainland China), but wheels are still poor quality (I have only moved this saw twice and not very far). There has to be a better way…
> 
> - Russell Barnes


I have a PM2000 that the wheels did that as well. I replaced them with steel casters I picked up at home depot. has worked great for me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Appreciate all the replies. Just emailed service caster to try to find out the country of origin for the 700 pound castors (I try not to buy anything from China if I can help it - quality standards not very high). Are you using the 4" locking swivel castor with brake - solid polyurethane 700 lbs ones?
> 
> - Russell Barnes


My latest build I used 3 inch 400 lb wheels and casters. They had to fit hardware I already had. Loaded this cabinet up and moved it from outside on rough concrete, around two corners and inside shop. Worked great rolls smooth.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> - Russell Barnes


2 of those wheels in pic appear oblong, which means they carried some heavy loads for long time; Details?

FWIW - Casters drive me nuts as well.  AZ heat is tough on any plastic wheel over time.
Failures I see are similar, with separation at the urethane to black plastic interface like the break in pic. They fail fastest when carrying loads near or above weight limits. I have posted about this problem in other threads, but will re-post the only 2 solutions I found:

#1) Do not allow the tool/bench to ALWAYS sit on wheels. Most castors have lower load rating when used in static condition (typically 1/2-2/3 of normal). If the wheels are ONLY engaged and supporting load when moving, plastic hub casters last much longer. Bench Casters are one way to do this, except existing versions have useless 100lb rating and do not work well on heavy leads. This method also prevents damage when ground is not level and single caster ends up carrying extra load.

#2) Use a heavy duty caster. Best are all steel casters, but they lack cushion and can be tough to roll over uneven floors. Intermediate option is casters with a STEEL hub, and much smaller urethane wheel thickness. Cast City calls them 'Polyurethane with iron center', and they can be sourced many places, like Grizzly, HF, or BORG. After using a few sets of these for last 5 years, have yet to see a failure? I only use steel hub versions, as I have bent a couple of less expensive aluminum hub versions rolling across concrete seams in garage. The aluminum hub failure was due to a single caster rolling over an ledge/groove, which meant it was carrying load of 3 casters, and exceeded the load rating with a large jolt while be pushed around. Drawback to using this style caster is they cost a lot more than plastic hub versions and are not available below 3.5" diameter.

Sigh - If only some OEM (Fulton, Grizzly, Wood Stock, etc) would read this plea and have the overseas castor factory start producing a 400lb+ rated swiveling bench caster with 4" steel hub wheel and 3" high lift distance. Many of us garage shop woodworkers desperately need them on heavy equipment and rough floors!

Best Luck.


----------



## RBarnes (May 22, 2018)

As I remember the one wheel that really looks very oblong has the orange part also coming loose giving it an oblong look. All of these wheels were bad with the orange part either coming off or already CRACKED, even though some do not look that way in the photo. I returned these to Woodcraft BEFORE they decided they would only allow returns up to 90 days. Funny part was four of these were a set I used on a rolling wooden stand to hold my bench grinder. Bench grinder Not heavy at all, but they did stay in a stationary position.

I am so disgusted with foreign manufacturers, that I am hoping people in America will realize how far we have fallen and start making quality items again. Cannot believe how modern Americans accept this junk.


----------



## eubean525 (Sep 8, 2019)

As with Russel Barnes, my casters have disintegrated, as well. I will be looking for better replacements. My question is: How on earth did you set up the saw so you could remove them? I'm guessing that the saw was carefully set on it's back. If so, can someone please let me know how to do that without damaging anything?
Thanks for any response.

eubean


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> How on earth did you set up the saw so you could remove them?
> - eubean525


2 suggestions:
1) Use engine lift. Run straps under neath, and lift off ground.

2) Do it same way change tire on car. Jack it up from bottom, maybe slide some stands, wood, or cinder blocks underneath while I work to be safe. 
If it's close to the ground, use a 1×4 as lever arm with fulcrum and lift up enough to get something bigger under it.
If it's top heavy, lift each side/corner a little bit at time - slow and easy.
If bottom is not flat, and hard to lift it evenly; slide a 2×4 underneath wider than base, and jack up one end of 2×4 at a time; until it looks like billy bob's truck on blocks in front yard next door. 

YMMV


----------



## eubean525 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks, Klutz, for the very informative and funny response. I'll probably end up with the Billy Bob Method.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Would appreciate advice on locking caster wheels to use on my woodworking tables.
> 
> - Russell Barnes


I have mounted a set of these on a roll around work table that when in use I want to be locked solidly. I have had them in use for around 4 years, and no troubles at all with the wheels degrading. I suppose I'll need to update this in another 15 or 20 years to give it true marks for durability.

I do know the casters I have bought from Horrible Freight, have self destructed quickly.


----------

